# Weekly Competition 2013-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F' U2 R' F R2 U R2
*2. *U' F' R U' R U' R U' F U'
*3. *F2 U R' F' U R' F R' U
*4. *F' U2 F U R2 U' F U2 F'
*5. *U2 R2 F' R' U2 F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B D2 F' R B R2 F' D' F' D F2 U2
*2. *D' B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D B' R2 D U L F L' B2 L U
*3. *R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 D B L' U R D L2 R U2 R
*4. *U2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B2 F' U2 L' F2 D' B2 F' D L2 F2 U2 B2
*5. *D' F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R D F' R2 D U' F2 L' R2 F L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Uw' F2 Rw Fw' D L2 D Fw R' F2 L' R U2 L Uw2 F' L' B U' F2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw2 U' B Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 L U2 L' Rw' Uw2 L' D' Uw
*2. *Fw2 F U Fw' R U' Fw2 U B L2 U' B Uw L' R F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Uw U2 Fw' D F2 Rw D' Fw2 L2 R B2 F' L2 R D U Rw2 D2 F2 Uw' U
*3. *B' D' Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw' B Fw Uw L2 D U L Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 D' L' U Rw D2 Rw' Uw' B D' F' D2 Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' F' D2 Uw' B' L2 Fw2 Rw B
*4. *B' Uw2 Rw2 R' D' Uw F2 R B2 Fw Rw' R2 B D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 F D2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 F Uw2 U2 L' Uw2 U' F Rw U' Fw F D U2 L D Fw2 L'
*5. *L Rw' R Uw2 F' U' B' Rw2 D' L Uw L' U2 B' L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F U Fw2 F' Uw' U2 Fw R' Uw' Rw' U L2 Fw D Rw' Fw U' B2 L' Uw' L Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Rw Dw Uw L U' F Lw' D2 R' Bw D F Dw Bw' Fw' L2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 Uw L2 D' U' Fw D U R' F Lw' Bw2 Dw' L' U2 Lw B2 Fw F2 D2 Dw U2 Lw2 R2 B Bw D' Uw2 U' B Bw' Dw' Fw2 D' Dw B' D2 U
*2. *R2 Fw Uw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' R Fw2 L2 R Uw Rw2 Dw Fw' Rw U2 L D2 Uw B' Bw Fw R D' Rw2 U' Bw L2 D L2 Rw Bw U' Rw2 U F' Lw Rw2 B' F' Lw2 Fw' Rw' R' F2 Dw' Lw2 Dw' U B2 D Lw' B Uw F L2 R Bw2 Fw L2
*3. *D2 U B2 Fw' F L2 Rw' R2 F2 U B2 L Bw L Bw' F D' U Fw2 F2 U' Lw2 Fw2 L' B L' Bw2 U2 F D' Bw' F Uw Bw' F' Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw R' Fw2 Rw' Bw' D2 Dw2 F' Rw Uw2 B2 F Rw Dw' Uw Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw'
*4. *Fw' L' Rw' Dw2 Rw R Bw2 Fw2 D' U2 F D2 B2 Bw D' Rw' Dw Rw2 Uw' L B Rw B' Rw2 Bw' D2 Lw2 R2 B' F Rw2 Fw' F' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Dw' B Dw' U2 Lw' R' Dw2 Fw2 D L2 D2 Dw' Uw Bw' Fw2 Lw R Bw' Rw' D' Uw' B' Bw'
*5. *Uw2 U' Bw2 U2 B Dw' Rw Bw L2 Fw2 F2 D U' Bw' Lw R' D Uw2 F' D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw U Fw2 L U L Rw' Bw2 Lw U L2 F R2 Uw' L Lw2 B2 Uw' B2 Dw2 F2 Rw R B' Bw' Fw U2 L' B2 Lw' F Rw2 R' F D Bw2 Dw2 B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B D2 B2 U' 2B' U' R 2U' U2 2R R 2D 2F F 3R2 2B2 U' L' 3F 2F' D 2B 3F' 2F2 L2 R' 2F R2 3F D' 2U' U' 3F 2D2 2U R 2B2 3R R' 2U 3F 2R2 R2 B2 3F F D 2D' 2L2 3U R2 U2 2R U2 3R2 2D2 R F' 3R' 2D2 2R F2 2U' 3F2 2F2 L B2 F 2U2 3F'
*2. *2R' 3U 3R 2R R' 3F2 D2 3U U2 2R 3U2 R' 2U 2F R F2 2D2 2L2 3U' 2B 3F2 2L 2R' 2F' F' 2L U 2R' 2B2 2F' L' 2L' R' F D2 B 3F2 2F' 3R B2 2F 2U2 U' B2 2L 2U2 U' R2 3U 2F2 3U' U 2F 2L F2 L2 3R U B2 D 2D' 2U' U R 2D' 2F D' 2L2 F' D'
*3. *2D2 2R' R' 2B' 2F F2 R2 2B 3F2 L F 2R' U L' 2L2 3U 3R 2F2 2L' 2R R B 3R2 F2 2L 2U2 2L B 2B 3F 2F' F' 3U B' 3F2 2F2 F' D 2B D U2 3R2 2R' 2U' 2B L' 2R' U 2F' 3R' 2D' 2F2 2L 2B' 2L 2B' F 2R' U' B U2 2B2 U R 2F2 2U B' 2B2 U' 2B2
*4. *2L2 3F' L' B' D' 2D' R 2U' 3R' 3U' 2F 2R D' 2U U L' 2L' 3R' 2R R 2F 2U2 U2 3F' 3U2 U B' 2U' F' 2L2 B2 L' 2L R' 2U' 2B F' 2R2 F 3R2 B' 3U' F 2D' 2L' R F 2L2 3R R' 3U L2 R' U2 3F D' 2U 3F2 2U B2 2B 2D2 3U' 2U' 2L2 2R' R 2D B' 3R2
*5. *F' 2D' 3F L 2U L2 U' 2F F2 2D2 2F2 D' 2D2 2U2 B' 2B' R 3F' L2 2U2 B 2R U R D 3R B2 D U 2B 3U 2F2 U' 2R' U' 3R2 R2 2F 2D B' 3F 2F' F' D' U' 2L B2 3U2 B2 3U 2L F R2 B' 2R' 2D2 2L2 2F' L U2 B 3U L' 2R B' 3R 2B2 2R' D2 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *B R2 2B2 L' 3R2 3D 2R' 3B2 3U2 2F U2 3L' 2F2 2D 3D' 3U' 2U U' L2 2L' B' L' 3R' 3F2 3D' 3F 2D 3L' 2R' B 3B F2 R F L B2 2F' 3R 2D2 3U 3B' 3F2 3L 3B' 2D2 B 2R2 D2 3F2 F 3D 3L 3U' 3L B 2R' 3F2 2F 3L B' 2D2 L 3D' 3U' 2B2 2R F 2R' D 3L2 3D R' 2D2 R 2B' 3L B' 3U 3F2 2R2 B2 2B' 3B2 2F' R2 3D2 3B2 3F' R' D 2U L F' R F' 2L' 2U' 2L' 2R2 B'
*2. *D2 B' D2 2U L2 B2 2B2 3R 2B2 3B' F' 3L' U2 F' 3U' U 2F2 F' 3D 2B R' D2 2L2 2U U 3L2 3D 3F2 D2 3U 3F' 2F' F' 3D' 2R' U' 2B' 2D2 2U 2F 3U' B2 R2 U B U2 B2 3F2 D 3U2 L' 3L' B U2 2L' 2F 2R2 2D 2B' F 2U2 3R' F' 3L2 U' F L2 2L' 2F' R' 2F' 3R2 3B' D' 3D F' 2R2 R2 B2 2B' 3F2 3D2 3U' B2 3B' D2 2B 2D2 2B' 2D' 2L2 3L' 2R2 R' 2D2 3F 2D 2U' B2 3D2
*3. *2B2 3F2 2D 3U' U 2R 3U 2U 3B 3U 3F2 L2 R' F' 2R B 3B U' 3F' 2D2 3D F' 2D2 U 2L2 3D' L' U 2B L 2U B2 3F' D' 2L2 3D2 2L' 2F2 L2 2L' F2 L2 D' 3D 2B2 R2 D' 3D' 3U 2U' 2L2 3L 2R 3U2 2F2 D 2U2 2R2 2D' 3L B2 3B' 3L' D' 3R' D2 3L' 3D2 U' L' 2L2 3R' R D2 B F2 2R' 2D2 2U F' R2 U' 2F2 2L2 B' 2F2 2L' 2F2 F 3L2 2D' 3L2 2R2 2B2 3B L' 2R 3U2 2U 3B2
*4. *3L' 2R2 2F 2D R U' 2L 2F 2L R' D' 2D2 L 3D2 B' 2L2 B 3B' 3L' 3R2 D 3U' 2L2 B 2B' 3F F U' 3F' 3L 2D 3R' 2U' U' L' 3B F D2 2R 2U' 2B 2L2 3B' 2F' U' 3R' U 3L 2R' 2F2 2D' 3D' B 3B' 2F 3D R2 3B' 2D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D 3U L2 2L 3R2 B' 2F L' 3L 3R' B F' 3L 2D 2U U' 2L2 3R U R' 3U' 2R F' 2R' 2B2 3U 3B L 3R' B' 3F 2L 3F' 3R2 2R' 2U' 3B' F2
*5. *U' 3R' D2 3F2 F U' 3F F' 2L 2B 2D 2L2 B' 2L' 2B 3R' 3F' D' 3L' F2 2D' U2 3F2 3D2 L' 3B U 2F2 R 2U2 U2 2F2 D 3D 2U' U2 3L2 3R' 3U' U2 3R2 U B 2B2 3D2 2U' F' R 3D 2U' 2F' 3R U F R2 3F R' U' 3L' B2 3F' 3U2 R2 F2 2L 3L 2D 2F' L' R 3F2 2L 3R2 2U2 B 2L 3D 2F' D 3D' 3U' L' 3B F' L' 3L2 2R2 2F2 F' 3U 3F R 3U U' 2B2 3L' 2U' 2L' 3D' 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R' F U' F2 U' F
*2. *R' F2 U F2 U R' F' U'
*3. *R U' R2 F U2 R' U' F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B R2 D2 R' U2 F' B U' L U' F2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 U L2
*2. *D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F L2 F D' R' U2 B' L F D'
*3. *R' B' D F' L D2 F2 D' B R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F' Rw F2 Rw2 B Fw' R Fw' F' D2 L' R' B D2 U2 Fw U L' Rw2 R' Uw U' F' R2 Fw Rw Uw' L Rw Fw R' D2 Uw2 U2 L' D' R U' Fw'
*2. *F' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R F' Rw2 R B2 Fw U R2 Fw2 L D Rw Uw F Uw' U' R' Fw' L' B' U L Rw2 Uw B Fw2 U' F2 U Fw F2 D' L' Rw R
*3. *F' R' U F' Rw2 R2 Fw D2 Uw Rw2 U Fw F2 D L2 Uw' Fw' L2 R Uw' L2 D' Uw' R' B2 Fw' F2 L Rw B D F2 D' Rw' U Fw2 U Rw R' D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw' L Rw R D2 B Fw' L F' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw U Lw B' F' Dw' F' Dw2 R' D' L2 Rw Fw' Uw Bw2 R' Bw D2 R' D2 Dw U2 R Uw2 L' D2 Fw' U B2 Fw' F U2 Bw Uw B2 F U' B' Rw' D2 F' Dw2 U'
*2. *B2 L D Lw2 Bw2 U' Fw U L' R' B' Bw' D2 U' Rw Fw2 D2 B' Bw F' Dw Uw' Lw' Rw F Dw' Fw' D' Rw' B Lw' R2 Uw U Lw' F2 Uw2 F L R Fw Lw2 D Uw' B2 Rw' B' D Dw Uw' B D2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Rw2 R B' L
*3. *F2 L2 Rw' Uw B Bw' Fw' F' D' R2 D' Lw Dw F' R B2 Fw2 R Uw' Bw' U2 Fw' D2 Lw U' L R2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw' B' Bw Fw2 D' U2 Fw F D' Bw' D2 R' Fw' L2 R Dw' U2 Bw Fw R' B2 U Lw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 F2 Dw Rw' R Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2L 3F' 2U' 2R B 3F F2 2R2 2U' R2 3F2 2D2 3U2 2U' 2F' F 2U2 L 3R' D' 2B' R' 3U2 2F2 2U2 L F2 2R2 B 3F 2F 3R R2 B' 2B' 3F' F2 L' B 3U' U F 2U 2R2 2F 3U 2F2 F 3R 2D2 U 3R2 R2 2B' 3F 3U 2L2 2D2 2U' 2F' D' L' 2L 2R2 2B' 2F2 2L' R' D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' D2 2B2 F2 3R2 3F' 3L' B' 2B 2R 2D L' 2F 2L2 2R2 B 3D B D' 2B2 2L2 2D U' L2 B2 2D 3L' R2 B2 3B2 D2 2D' 2B' L F2 2R2 U R' 2D' 3U' 2F2 3L2 3U' 2U2 B 3B' 2D 3B2 F R 3B L2 2L' 2R D2 2D2 3L 2R' 3D2 3L' 3R' 2R2 R' D2 3D L2 3R2 D' R2 2B 3U' B' 2B 2D' L' B2 D2 2U2 2F 3L' 3B 3R' D 2D 3D 3U 3L2 3U' 2F' D 2D 3U2 U2 F2 2U' B 2L2 3R' R B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 B L2 D' L2 B2 L' F R D B F L2
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R B2 R2 F2 R' B' R' B2 D F2 L' D' F2 R2 F
*3. *B2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U L' R' D' R' U' L U' F L' D2
*4. *D L2 B2 L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 D' R' U2 B L' F2 D2 B' D' F2 R' U2
*5. *L2 F U2 F R2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' D L U' B' R' F2 U2
*6. *F' U2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U L D' L F2 D F' D2 B' R
*7. *U2 F2 L' F' B' D F R' D2 R B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U B2
*8. *B' D R B' L U2 F B U' R' B' R2 B2 U2 D2 B' R2 L2 F U2 R2
*9. *U L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U L D L2 U2 R2 D' R B' R2 U'
*10. *B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R B' D' L2 F L' B D F R
*11. *F2 U2 F L2 B' R D' R' U' F' U2 L2 B2 R L2 B2 R U2 D2 R F2
*12. *D2 F2 B2 R F L2 U2 R' U D2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 D2 B2
*13. *F2 R' F2 L' U2 D F2 B' L B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F B2
*14. *U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B U' B L' F U B' L F' R
*15. *U2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F R2 B D' U R' F' R' U' B2 L D' U'
*16. *B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L B' F D' F2 U L R' B U'
*17. *D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' L' D' L' R' U F' L2 U2 L2 D2
*18. *D2 B' D2 B F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D L' B' F R D' L' R' D2 U2
*19. *R' B2 L U F2 D F' U2 D2 F' D' R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U
*20. *F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F D' B' D2 B2 R B' D' B' L F2
*21. *D L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 B' R2 F D' B R' U2 L' R2
*22. *D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 F R2 F' D' L B D R'
*23. *B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 L' D B R2 F R2 D2 F2 U B
*24. *L R' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 F2 U' B2 D B' F L2 U R D2 L2
*25. *D2 U2 L R B2 U2 L' R2 F2 U' F' U' B' L' U2 F D F R
*26. *F R2 B' U2 L2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 R' B U' L' B F' U' B2 L F'
*27. *L2 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U B' U2 L' B R' D R U B D
*28. *U2 R' U B' D' F R D2 B' D L2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U
*29. *F2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 R' B' L' U2 R' F2 D B' U' B2
*30. *B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 D2 L' F' D2 L' U' B' D B L' B' L2
*31. *U F2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 L' F' L' D' B R' U2 F' R D2 L
*32. *B' F' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' U R F2 D' F L' B R' D
*33. *F2 D2 L2 F' L' U' F R2 D B L' F2 D2 R2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2
*34. *D2 F R' F D2 F' L U2 D B' U2 D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2
*35. *B D2 L2 F R D F2 R2 D2 F B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' D2 F2 U2
*36. *L2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 U L D' F' D R2 B2 F D2 B' U
*37. *U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B' D U L2 B2 L' B'
*38. *U' F2 B' U F' B' R D2 R F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2
*39. *B U2 L2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L B' D2 R2 F' L2 B2 R' D U'
*40. *L R2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 U2 L U2 L' B R D L R2 F' D2 U R F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F D2 B R2 F D2 B' F2 L2 F D B' D' L F' U F2 R B F'
*2. *D L U' R L' B D' F2 R2 B D2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 R2
*3. *U2 B' D' L F U D F2 R' F' B2 U B2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 U' B2
*4. *R2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 R' D U2 L2 F2 L' B U B' D2
*5. *D2 F2 L U' L F U2 R' U F R2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 R2 B2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 F U R D F2 U2 F U' L U2
*2. *B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D U' F' L2 B' D2 R' F' L U' B' F U2
*3. *L2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 L' D2 L' U' F' L B R' U' R F' U2 R2
*4. *F2 B' L B' R2 D R' F2 U R F2 L B2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' F2
*5. *U F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 L' D' B D2 R2 B D2 U L' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B D L' D' F L U2 F'
*2. *D2 F2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L' R' F2 U' F' D2 R' B2 D' F2
*3. *U' F R2 D2 R' F' B' D' L F' U2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 D2
*4. *U2 L B U' F L2 F D' F2 U2 F R2 F' B' U2 L2 F L2 F'
*5. *U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 R B2 L2 F R' B2 L'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' D2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F U L F' U R' D B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U R' F U'
*3. *R F2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 U B' R2 U' F' L2 D R' D
*4. *R D' U B D' Uw R' Fw' F Uw R Uw2 Rw' R' D2 Uw' F L Fw2 U2 F2 L B2 D' Fw D' Uw U Rw' R Fw R U B F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Rw Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R2 F' R' U' F R2 U2
*3. *F' D2 L2 F' R2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B' D' B L B2 U L' F' L2 R U
*4. *Rw' D' Uw' L Fw' D' Fw F Rw' F' Uw' U2 Rw F U R Uw F R' Fw2 D' L2 Rw' R' B2 Fw L R2 B R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 F Uw' F2 D2 Rw F2
*5. *D Fw2 F2 Rw' R Uw' R' Dw2 L' Lw R' U2 B' L2 B Bw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 Bw' Lw Fw2 Uw U' L' Rw2 Uw' B Uw2 L2 Lw D2 Dw L2 R' F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' Lw' D' Dw Bw U2 Fw Lw Rw' B' D U' F2 L2 B' L2 Uw' Rw Bw2 D2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L R' L B' U' L' U' b' u
*2. *U R L' B R L' B' R' l' r' b u'
*3. *R L R U' R L U' R l u
*4. *U' R' U L' B R' U' R l r b' u
*5. *U' L B' U' R' U B' l' r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-4, 2) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-2, 2) / (-1, 4) / (0, -1)
*4. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) /
*5. *(-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, 5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D R' L R L D' R'
*2. *L' U' L' R' D' R L U'
*3. *D' R' L R L' D' R' D U'
*4. *D U' R L' D' R L' R U'
*5. *D R' L R U R D R'


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 20, 2013)

2x2 (4.82) 11.09 (13.43) 12.42 (internal pop. Stupid shengshou.) 8.72 = 10.74

3x3 (18.86) (27.04) 21.25 24.38 26.80 = 24.14
That's more like it.

4x4 DNF (didn't notice PLL parity :fp) 2:29.01 (pb single) 3:13.10 2:56.80 2:34.90 = 2:54.93. (First sub 3 ao5)

2-4 relay 3:31.04

I won't bother with 5x5 this week. I'm looking to practice 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 20, 2013)

*2x2 : *(6.51), 5.53, 5.72, 5.24, (4.90) = *5.50*
*3x3 : *(17.47), (14.22), 15.72, 17.47, 15.44 = *16.21*
*4x4 : *1:04.06, (56.71), 1:01.75, (1:04.33), 59.24 = *1:01.68*
*5x5 : *(2:08.26), 1:58.53, 1:54.09, (1:47.50), 1:52.07 = *1:54.90*
*6x6 : *3:27.15, (3:37.50), 3:22.76, (3:15.50), 3:22.34 = *3:24.08*
*7x7 : *4:48.96, 4:47.92, 4:50.00, (4:37.36), (4:50.24) = *4:48.96*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 48.46 = *48.46*
*3x3 BLD : *2:19.97, 2:14.61, DNF = *2:14.61*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF (16:21, 2 Center), 15:30
*Multi BLD : 2/3 (17:10)*
*OH : *47.45, 48.73, (45.12), 45.50, (51.24) = *47.23*
*MTS : *1:02.78, 49.09, (41.58), (DNF), 52.41 = *54.76*
*2-4 relay : 1:30.12*
*2-5 relay : 3:41.27*
*Clock : *(21.89), (26.37), 23.75, 24.45, 26.37 = *24.86*
*Megaminx : *1:31.60, (1:47.75), 1:37.51, (1:30.25), 1:44.38 = *1:37.83*
*Pyraminx : *5.74, (7.15), 6.49, (3.38), 5.05 = *5.76*
*Square-1 : *38.39, (33.31), 41.00, (DNF), 37.26 = *38.88*
*Skewb : *(38.20), (18.69), 21.41, 25.79, 23.69 = *23.63*


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 20, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.88 8.41 9.19 (8.34) (12.00) = *9.16*
*3X3X3*: (27.64) 23.51 24.35 (21.50) 22.42 = *23.43*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: (1:56.44) 1:27.30 1:18.35 1:36.58 (1:16.88) = *1:27.41*
*4X4X4*: 2:52.13 (2:27.96) (3:42.33) 3:16.65 2:41.28 = * 2:56.69*
*5X5X5*: 09:42.82 09:01.37 DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* // I see improvement


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

2x2: 4.73, (3.88), (4.78), 3.98, (4.78)=4.50

3x3: (10.30), (15.52), 11.68, 14.95, 13.72
Great scrambles! The 10 could've been a 9 with slightly faster OLL recognition  

I'll add big cubes when I get some extra time.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 20, 2013)

3x3: (9.22), 9.49, 11.15, 13.06, (15.34) = 11.23
OH: 17.76, (16.70), (21.97), 19.31, 19.33 = 18.80
2x2: 3.59, (4.64), 2.91, (2.40), 3.62 = 3.37
2x2BLD: (36.47), 40.16, (DNF(29.79)) = 36.47
5x5: (2:25.99), (1:44.08), 2:06.20, 1:45.44, 1:53.68 = 1:55.11
4x4: 51.33, (59.28), (42.80), 50.83, 54.68 = 52.28


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 20, 2013)

*2x2* - (8.34), 7.66, 7.60, (4.50), 7.05 = *7.44*
*3x3* - (13.76), (17.64), 17.23, 14.69, 16.68 = *16.20*
*4x4* - 1:07.41, 1:17.44, (1:02.69), 1:12.96, (1:22.16) = *1:12.60*
*5x5* - 2:22.09, (1:57.85), 2:01.60, 2:17.69, (2:23.45) = *2:13.79*
*6x6* - (6:04.05), 4:43.35, 5:08.46, 4:51.84, (4:24.18) = *4:54.55*
*7x7* - (5:37.33), 6:27.85, (6:37.13), 6:23.13, 6:34.74 = *6:28.57*
*5BLD* - DNF, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *4/7 (47:34)*
*OH* - (33.38), 34.56, 35.86, (1:06.79), 35.09 = *35.17*
*Clock* - 13.69, 11.83, (10.34), (14.93), 10.85 = *12.12*
*Megaminx* - 2:18.79, 2:35.14, 2:23.25, (2:40.40), (2:16.35) = *2:25.73*
*Pyraminx* - 9.36, (8.80), 11.01, (16.14), 10.62 = *10.33*
*Square-1* - 1:19.24, 1:53.06, (1:56.75), (1:02.09), 1:09.10 = *1:27.13*
*Skewb* - 31.95, 24.60, 38.79, (40.74), (21.00) = *31.78*


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 21, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.42, 5.13, 5.14, 5.05, DNF = *5.23*
*3x3:* 13.90, 14.03, 14.80, 14.10, 15.72 = *14.31*
*4x4:* 1:11.13, DNF, 1:22.56, 1:19.59, 1:17.38 = *1:19.84*

I will NEVER be sub 1 at 4x4...


----------



## Suratha (Aug 21, 2013)

3x3: 20.17, 23.43, 19.49, 17.30(my p.b.), 21.94 = 20.53(my p.b. avo5)
4x4: 2:16.76, 1:53.51, 1:49.70, 2:17.20, 1:57.40 = 2:02.56


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 21, 2013)

*2x2* - 8.11 7.39 14.75 7.92 9.43 = *8.49*
*3x3* - 22.33 17.75 18.59 16.70 19.60 = *18.45*
*4x4* - 1.14.05 1.17.22 1.17.73 1.15.11 1.19.93 = *1.16.69*
*5x5* - 2.17.01 2.19.34 2.24.20 2.17.91 2.09.98 = *2.18.08*
*2 BLD* - *2.02.71*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.58.15*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.22.63*


----------



## Dene (Aug 24, 2013)

*3x3:* 28.56, 16.32, (DNF), (12.23), 19.64 = 21.51
*5x5:* 1:39.27, (1:43.76), 1:39.11, 1:37.59, (1:34.20) = 1:38.66
*6x6:* (3:15.33), 3:07.65, 3:01.91, 3:09.49, (3:00.72) = 3:06.35
*7x7:* 4:33.49, 4:45.60, (4:51.78), (4:03.91), 4:27.38 = 4:35.49
*OH:* 35.72, 30.88, 29.49, (25.76), (39.54) = 32.03
*Megaminx:* 2:11.49, (1:56.18), 2:04.50, 1:59.97, (2:12.77) = 2:05.32
*Pyraminx:* 9.28, 10.87, (DNF), (8.42), 10.16 = 10.10
*Square-1:* 25.75, 30.71, 28.71, (23.00), (32.53) = 28.39

Soooooo close to sub4!!! That's a new PB, but sub4 is coming soon. 4x4 is still out of action.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 24, 2013)

*2x2* - 4.02, 3.93, (5.91), (3.76), 5.15 =* 4.37*
*3x3* - 13.83, (12.55), 14.28, 14.02, (16.54) =* 14.04*
*4x4* - 1:11.10, (1:22.08), 1:09.90, (55.66), 1:07.15 = *1:09.38* (First sub-1  )
*Pyraminx* - 6.86, 9.15, (12.73), (5.86), 7.59 =* 7.87*
*Square-1* - 21.70, 21.59, (28.20), (17.46), 18.67 = *20.65*


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 25, 2013)

2x2: 5.61 (7.10) 5.36 (5.15) 6.16= 5.71 average
3x3: 16.84 (21.26) 20.11 18.87 (16.06)= 18.61 average
Pyraminx: (5.25) 10.69 (13.29) 6.44 8.42= 8.52 average
Square-1 (I'm terrible): 1:33.01 1:37.47 1:21.08 (1:44.11) (1:10.49)= 1:30.52 average
3x3 OH: 55.81 1:04.32 (1:10.41) 47.79 (41.32)= 55.97 average
2x2, 3x3, 4x4 relay: 1:19.77 total


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 27, 2013)

Results, congrats to nccube, stevecho816 and mycube!

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.38 nccube
 2.44 stevecho816
 3.37 Tao Yu
 3.40 uberCuber
 3.55 riley
 3.86 yuxuibbs
 4.37 Outsmash
 4.39 mycube
 4.50 kclejeune
 4.74 Iggy
 4.75 thezenith27
 5.23 PeelingStickers
 5.32 PaintKiller
 5.48 AndersB
 5.50 bacyril
 5.71 rubix44
 5.99 blairubik
 6.05 qaz
 6.09 bh13
 6.47 Spaxxy
 6.59 legoanimate98
 6.63 Regimaster
 7.44 DuffyEdge
 7.86 Mikel
 8.05 Schmidt
 8.49 James Ludlow
 8.56 RoboCopter87
 9.16 MarcelP
 10.74 Yellowsnow98
 14.83 MatsBergsten
 17.84 420
*3x3x3 *(39)

 7.99 nccube
 9.33 stevecho816
 10.38 riley
 11.23 Tao Yu
 11.66 uberCuber
 11.84 mycube
 12.17 yuxuibbs
 12.68 thezenith27
 13.45 kclejeune
 13.47 AndersB
 13.72 legoanimate98
 13.84 Iggy
 14.04 Outsmash
 14.31 PeelingStickers
 15.59 bh13
 15.73 brandbest1
 16.20 DuffyEdge
 16.21 bacyril
 16.73 blairubik
 17.42 Spaxxy
 17.44 tomwis uxm
 17.49 Mikel
 18.08 Perff
 18.57 PaintKiller
 18.61 rubix44
 18.65 James Ludlow
 19.07 Regimaster
 19.35 qaz
 20.53 Suratha
 21.51 Dene
 22.49 Schmidt
 22.85 RoboCopter87
 23.43 MarcelP
 24.14 Yellowsnow98
 26.22 LucasSVK
 36.92 MatsBergsten
 48.28 RicardoRix
 50.61 420
 57.02 Dapianokid
*4x4x4*(27)

 43.29 Lapinsavant
 43.57 nccube
 43.66 stevecho816
 44.94 uberCuber
 49.85 mycube
 50.24 thezenith27
 52.24 riley
 52.28 Tao Yu
 57.87 AndersB
 58.95 Iggy
 1:01.68 bacyril
 1:05.90 yuxuibbs
 1:06.55 legoanimate98
 1:09.38 Outsmash
 1:12.60 DuffyEdge
 1:16.69 James Ludlow
 1:18.26 qaz
 1:19.84 PeelingStickers
 1:20.97 Spaxxy
 1:24.23 bh13
 1:27.42 Regimaster
 1:59.91 Schmidt
 2:02.56 Suratha
 2:31.59 MatsBergsten
 2:54.93 Yellowsnow98
 2:56.69 MarcelP
 DNF 420
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:18.18 uberCuber
 1:20.09 stevecho816
 1:32.05 nccube
 1:33.67 mycube
 1:38.66 Dene
 1:49.92 legoanimate98
 1:51.53 thezenith27
 1:54.90 bacyril
 1:55.11 Tao Yu
 1:57.92 Iggy
 2:02.11 AndersB
 2:13.79 DuffyEdge
 2:18.09 James Ludlow
 2:35.67 yuxuibbs
 2:47.62 qaz
 3:10.23 Regimaster
 3:33.18 bh13
 4:22.24 MatsBergsten
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:16.36 uberCuber
 3:00.92 stevecho816
 3:04.81 mycube
 3:06.35 Dene
 3:15.68 Lapinsavant
 3:24.08 bacyril
 3:26.29 legoanimate98
 3:37.84 nccube
 3:53.95 riley
 4:04.01 AndersB
 4:12.77 thezenith27
 4:49.52 qaz
 4:54.55 DuffyEdge
 DNF Spaxxy
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:59.07 stevecho816
 4:10.67 mycube
 4:35.49 Dene
 4:48.96 bacyril
 5:02.77 nccube
 5:14.87 legoanimate98
 6:28.57 DuffyEdge
 6:47.02 riley
 7:13.47 qaz
 7:25.82 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 16.90 stevecho816
 18.34 yuxuibbs
 18.80 Tao Yu
 19.87 nccube
 21.61 uvafan
 22.65 AndersB
 23.95 uberCuber
 23.98 mycube
 24.49 riley
 25.26 brandbest1
 26.49 Iggy
 26.59 thezenith27
 32.03 Dene
 35.17 DuffyEdge
 40.67 tomwis uxm
 41.45 bh13
 41.87 Regimaster
 47.23 bacyril
 48.44 Spaxxy
 55.97 rubix44
 1:06.58 Schmidt
 1:24.47 qaz
 1:27.41 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 43.28 antoineccantin
 1:10.72 riley
 2:17.66 stevecho816
 3:04.86 AndersB
 DNF qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 12.40 nccube
 13.49 riley
 19.34 Iggy
 21.06 stevecho816
 32.82 MatsBergsten
 36.47 Tao Yu
 45.62 uberCuber
 48.46 bacyril
 54.91 AndersB
 1:25.00 qaz
 1:28.43 Schmidt
 2:02.71 James Ludlow
 DNF thezenith27
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 28.40 riley
 57.55 Iggy
 1:04.70 tomwis uxm
 1:06.31 stevecho816
 1:11.56 nccube
 1:21.07 MatsBergsten
 1:23.62 mycube
 1:47.60 uberCuber
 1:59.26 okayama
 2:14.61 bacyril
 5:50.83 hfsdo
 8:25.70 qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:20.33 Iggy
 5:38.12 riley
 7:10.60 MatsBergsten
 8:52.74 mycube
15:30.00 bacyril
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:48.86 Iggy
15:15.42 MatsBergsten
 DNF mycube
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

13/15 (52:29)  Mikel
6/8 (39:35)  mycube
2/2 ( 1:51)  riley
2/2 ( 6:57)  nccube
2/3 (17:10)  bacyril
4/7 (47:34)  DuffyEdge
1/2 ( 2:52)  Iggy
1/2 (12:46)  stevecho816
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 54.76 bacyril
 1:08.58 YukiTanaka
 1:09.93 uberCuber
 1:31.30 nccube
 1:41.27 AndersB
 1:44.44 stevecho816
 1:59.54 qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 56.81 stevecho816
 1:02.47 nccube
 1:03.31 uberCuber
 1:08.55 mycube
 1:14.94 riley
 1:15.05 thezenith27
 1:17.54 Iggy
 1:17.63 AndersB
 1:23.20 legoanimate98
 1:30.12 bacyril
 1:30.73 yuxuibbs
 1:47.03 qaz
 1:50.82 bh13
 1:52.97 Spaxxy
 1:58.15 James Ludlow
 2:06.18 Regimaster
 2:49.30 Schmidt
 3:31.04 Yellowsnow98
 4:11.12 MatsBergsten
 5:40.65 420
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:17.03 stevecho816
 2:24.37 uberCuber
 2:37.40 nccube
 2:51.41 thezenith27
 2:58.39 mycube
 3:03.34 Iggy
 3:41.27 bacyril
 3:48.05 legoanimate98
 3:57.09 AndersB
 4:05.94 yuxuibbs
 4:22.63 James Ludlow
 4:39.17 qaz
 5:05.70 bh13
*Magic*(6)

 1.04 yuxuibbs
 1.36 Regimaster
 1.84 thezenith27
 2.09 nccube
 2.89 Schmidt
 3.80 AndersB
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.07 nccube
 3.46 yuxuibbs
 4.21 AndersB
*Skewb*(5)

 21.10 Schmidt
 23.63 bacyril
 25.08 AndersB
 27.94 qaz
 31.78 DuffyEdge
*Clock*(9)

 8.50 Iggy
 9.24 Perff
 10.87 nccube
 12.12 DuffyEdge
 13.83 yuxuibbs
 18.93 qaz
 22.09 Schmidt
 24.86 bacyril
 28.96 AndersB
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.65 Iggy
 5.64 nccube
 5.76 bacyril
 5.82 stevecho816
 6.03 uberCuber
 7.35 riley
 7.87 Outsmash
 8.52 rubix44
 8.96 yuxuibbs
 9.57 Regimaster
 9.99 bh13
 10.10 Dene
 10.33 DuffyEdge
 11.23 AndersB
 14.32 Schmidt
 15.23 Spaxxy
 15.50 qaz
 32.27 thezenith27
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:21.67 stevecho816
 1:29.17 nccube
 1:37.83 bacyril
 1:38.19 Iggy
 1:44.40 riley
 1:49.94 AndersB
 2:05.32 Dene
 2:08.02 mycube
 2:14.16 Lapinsavant
 2:25.73 DuffyEdge
 3:02.81 qaz
*Square-1*(14)

 18.16 brandbest1
 20.06 obatake
 20.65 Outsmash
 25.02 Iggy
 27.99 stevecho816
 28.39 Dene
 29.48 nccube
 38.88 bacyril
 55.14 AndersB
 1:27.13 DuffyEdge
 1:27.86 bh13
 1:30.52 rubix44
 1:34.74 Schmidt
 1:46.52 blairubik
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

25 guusrs
27 mycube
27 nccube
28 YukiTanaka
33 stevecho816
43 riley
45 qaz
51 thezenith27
52 tomwis uxm
DNF  Iggy

*Contest results*

343 nccube
337 stevecho816
280 mycube
270 Iggy
259 riley
246 bacyril
242 uberCuber
206 AndersB
183 thezenith27
169 yuxuibbs
154 DuffyEdge
152 qaz
146 Tao Yu
132 legoanimate98
111 Dene
107 bh13
105 Outsmash
94 MatsBergsten
83 Regimaster
80 Mikel
80 Spaxxy
76 Schmidt
72 James Ludlow
65 PeelingStickers
64 rubix44
63 brandbest1
62 tomwis uxm
59 kclejeune
54 Lapinsavant
46 blairubik
40 PaintKiller
33 MarcelP
30 Perff
28 YukiTanaka
26 Yellowsnow98
23 Suratha
23 uvafan
20 guusrs
18 RoboCopter87
17 obatake
16 420
10 okayama
9 antoineccantin
8 LucasSVK
7 hfsdo
6 RicardoRix
4 Dapianokid


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 27, 2013)

Last place in Pyraminx is reserved for me. Every week.


----------

